# GGR 2022-23 News



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Honestly surprised there isn’t already a thread in this race. A little mention talking about ocean worthy boats, but…

*Tapio Lehtinen DISTRESS activation in the Golden Globe Race*

Appears to be safe in his life raft but his boat Asteria, a Gaia 36, is sunk.


----------



## Wade (Feb 17, 2021)

He's been picked up and is safe. Curious to hear what happened.


----------



## AndyL (Dec 1, 2019)

Glad he is safe. Interesting to see his comment about no glasses. I've recently added a small folding pair of reading glasses to my PFD.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

AWT2
Thank you for putting up this thread. I too have been following this race but oddly I had not thought to start a thread or post a link.

It is great news thst Tapio is safe. It is also a great reminder of the tremendous improvements in offshore communications and navigation since the original 1960's race.

I too will be extremely interested in hearing what happened. 

I am a big fan of Kirsten and hope that this won't derail her race. She had been moving strategically to differently than Tapio. Now she has given up that hard fought strategic advantage. 

Jeff


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

Jeff_H said:


> AWT2
> Thank you for putting up this thread. I too have been following this race but oddly I had not thought to start a thread or post a link.
> 
> It is great news thst Tapio is safe. It is also a great reminder of the tremendous improvements in offshore communications and navigation since the original 1960's race.
> ...


It looks like she picked him up, am I reading that right? That would DQ her or would she be able to hand him off to support ships? She was running 2nd overall.


----------



## AndyL (Dec 1, 2019)

Successful Southern Ocean rescue, Golden Globe sailor Tapio Lehtinen

Looks like he was handed off almost immediately to a cargo ship


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

AndyL said:


> Glad he is safe. Interesting to see his comment about no glasses. I've recently added a small folding pair of reading glasses to my PFD.



"*Tapio* has since contacted the Crisis Team explaining that the yacht flooded from the stern with water up to deck level in 5 minutes. He is in his survival suit, *boarded the life raft but has no glasses so struggling to write or read text messages*." 

Before our last trip we were running through emergency proceedures... I have 2 EPIRBS... both need to be activated in completely different ways. NEITHER can a mere mortal, like me, see the instructions at night let alone at night in the water flip-flopping about.
So the grab bag now has an extra few flashlights and glasses.

Glad he's safe.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

They're allowed to use text messages? I thought they were limited to 60's tech.


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

paulk said:


> They're allowed to use text messages? I thought they were limited to 60's tech.


Only after activating the EPIRB, emergency comms only. The other tracker stuff and sat phone is considered safety equipment.


----------



## JohnBPrice (Aug 10, 2014)

AWT2_Sail said:


> Honestly surprised there isn’t already a thread in this race.


I'm disappointed in the coverage of the GGR. I think the "no tech" rule hampered their media coverage. The YouTube videos are almost all just interviews with the sailors at port with no actual sailing. The YouTube tracker videos drone on and on, it seems there was no script or forethought on what to say. The web site daily reports are OK I guess, but most of the site seems to focus on the bios of the captains, the "film drops" are just arrival videos, and the live tracker says I have to use their app to see anything. 
I pretty much stopped paying attention after being disappointed. Bending the rules a little would have gotten much more publicity. If they let captains record and upload videos in addition to the daily report, including all the stuff to charge equipment and upload, it wouldn't give anyone a competitive advantage but would help tremendously in their publicity. They could also have made the tracker videos much more interesting with a little work. I think about how the Vendee Globe was covered and there is a huge difference.


----------



## AWT2_Sail (Oct 12, 2021)

JohnBPrice said:


> I'm disappointed in the coverage of the GGR. I think the "no tech" rule hampered their media coverage. The YouTube videos are almost all just interviews with the sailors at port with no actual sailing. The YouTube tracker videos drone on and on, it seems there was no script or forethought on what to say. The web site daily reports are OK I guess, but most of the site seems to focus on the bios of the captains, the "film drops" are just arrival videos, and the live tracker says I have to use their app to see anything.
> I pretty much stopped paying attention after being disappointed. Bending the rules a little would have gotten much more publicity. If they let captains record and upload videos in addition to the daily report, including all the stuff to charge equipment and upload, it wouldn't give anyone a competitive advantage but would help tremendously in their publicity. They could also have made the tracker videos much more interesting with a little work. I think about how the Vendee Globe was covered and there is a huge difference.


It would also help with sponsorship. Some of these boats raise money with gofundme and those sorts of tools.
FWIW, I found the YB Tracking app interesting to show some details about the boats from automatic tracking, but nothing updated by the skippers.


----------

